# Poudriere



## Sebastian (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello ,

I'm playing with poudriere and struggling how I can build a specific bug fix version aka 12.1p8 .

If I just do something like



> poudriere jail -c -j 121p8  -v 12.1-RELEASE  -a amd64


I only get the latest release from version 12.1 which is p10 at the moment.

Do I have to compile it from source via svn ? How does it work ?



Thank you !


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2020)

The command you used would install an updated 12.1-RELEASE, which includes the latest patch release. You always get the latest, updated version that way. 



Sebastian said:


> Do I have to compile it from source via svn ? How does it work ?


Never did this as I have no need for it but after reading the poudriere-jail(8) man page, these two methods look useful for this:

```
-m method        Specify which method to use to create the jail.  The
                      default is http.

{...}
                      null         This option can be used to import an
                                   existing directory that already contains an
                                   installed system.  The path must be
                                   specified with -M path.  It is expected
                                   that this directory be installed to with
                                   the following:

                                     # cd /usr/src
                                     # make installworld DESTDIR=PATH DB_FROM_SRC=1
                                     # make distrib-dirs DESTDIR=PATH DB_FROM_SRC=1
                                     # make distribution DESTDIR=PATH DB_FROM_SRC=1

                                   It will not be copied at the time of
                                   running "poudriere jail".  Deleting the
                                   jail will attempt to revert any files
                                   changed by poudriere.

                      src=path     Install from the given directory at path.
                                   This directory will not be built from.  It
                                   is expected that it is already built and
                                   maps to a corresponding /usr/obj directory.
```


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank You SirDice . You are such a kind person . I will look into it.


----------

